# Natural Birth after VERTICAL c-section?



## jenmcn1

Hi Ladies,

I am 6 months pp with my 2nd baby. My daughter kept flipping into breech position during labour, and due to this I ended up with a VERTICAL c-section...not the common type of csection. I would LOVE to have a midwife and natural birth for baby #3(WTT) ...but I've been told by doctors that this is ABSOLUTLY NOT an option for me...the risks of uterin rupture is 8-9% which is double the risk factors of a normal csction.

However...I really dont want to have to go through all of that again...I want another baby...but NOT another csection! And I had SUCH a reaction to the spinal tap...my body felt like it was on-fire for 24 hours. (I didnt have a csection with my1st baby, but it ended up being a forcep delivery due to shoulder dystocia.)

Anyone know what a midwife's opinion on natural delivery after a vertical section? I'm from Canada. 

Any opinions? I would love a homebirth but this is not an option. In Canada I know that we are allowed to have the midwives attend to our care in the hospitals so this is what we would be doing if we go the 'midwife' route.

Thanks so much ladies and I really appreciate any input you might have :)


----------



## aliss

Hi Jen! :) Hope you are doing well.

Sorry, I wish I had better news for you, but Canadian midwives will not (can not) accept women with previous classical incision sections. Their profession is strictly regulated and this is a big no-no. Unfortunately, even Ina May will not attend to these at her own birthing centre (it is one of her very few exceptions). My personal belief, if even Ina May won't do it, then that's something to heed.

Hope you are doing well :)


----------



## amjon

I was told if they took my daughter out by c-section they would have had to do vertical and I would ALWAYS have to have another section. They wanted to give me the option for vaginal, so had me deliver her breech. I was told the risk of rupture is as high as 20%. I wouldn't try a homebirth for sure and you'll probably have a hard time finding an OB that would be willing to risk it.


----------



## jenmcn1

Yeah thats what I figured:( so soooo sad about this. Dang doctors! I believe that the c-section could have been avoided for me and my daughter:( The doctors broke my water, but I refused pitocin, and I went into labour on my own after 8 hrs...but my daughter kept shifting around, she wasnt engaged at all...and then they told me there was nothing they could do for me...but a csection. I know for a fact that if I had gone with a midwife, than I would have been able to have her breech. 

I was told by doctors that I would ALWAYS have to have a csection from now on...but was hoping there was a way around it, that maybe the midwives had a difference in opinion with it. Oh well. Thanks for the info ladies!! Appreciate it!!


----------



## socitycourty

It's not worth the risk IMO. The experience over having a healthy baby. Due to what happened with my first I am risked out of homebirth and most likely vaginal birth if I have any more kids, it sucks but I'd rather have a healthy baby than worry about my own experience :)


----------



## Sam Pearson

I recommend contacting this mob. They offer the best VBAC info and support that I know of: https://www.birthrites.org/


----------



## jenmcn1

Thanks Sam Pearson! Will look at all that info!!


----------



## Sam Pearson

jenmcn1 said:


> Thanks Sam Pearson! Will look at all that info!!

They are very approachable and as well as the info on their website you could also contact them directly. I believe they send out their booklets for free although that may only be for those within local postage zones. I have some of their booklets in my library here and they are very good.


----------

